# Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Juli 2009)

*Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Ich wollt einfach mal gucken, welche PCB-Farben denn am ehesten in der Gunst der Mitglieder stehen. Welche würdet ihr euch in der Zukunft wünschen?
Eventuell hat die Umfrage ja Einfluss auf künftige Hardware. ^^

Edit: Beispiele zu den Farben... Sogar eins in Pink.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Also schwarze PCB's wären mir am liebsten. Schlicht und schick, mehr will ich gar nicht. Verschiedenfarbige PCB's sehen immer so unvorteilhaft aus. *G*


----------



## Stingray93 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Schwarz


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Orange, wenn ihr n board mit orangenem pcb kennt - - - > her damit


----------



## nyso (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Schwarz natürlich^^
Aber passend zum Mod wäre ein oranges PCB echt heiß gewesen So wurde es eine XFX GTX 275 XXX mit schwarzem PCB


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Nen weißes PCB hätte schon was, nen weißes Board.^^
Nen knalliges Orange tät auch etwas eigen aussehen ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Pink wär mal nicht schlecht 
Ansonsten halt das klassische Grün.

Weiß ist aber auch ganz nett, wenn alle Komponenten auf dem PCB darauf abgestimmt sind (ältere Soyo Dragons z.B.).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Schwarz wie meine Seele


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Ja, pink wär geil und dazu noch passende Sleeves.

Schwarz wäre mir am liebsten.

PS: Es gibt eine Graka mit orangem PCB.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[X]Schwarz 
[X]Weiß 
[X]Pink^^  (hat nich jeder)


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Welche denn? Bestimmt grottenschlecht, oder?


----------



## utacat (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] ein schönes Dunkelblau


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*



nyso schrieb:


> Welche denn? Bestimmt grottenschlecht, oder?


Hehe...
Ist glaube ich ne 9600 oder eine 9800 von Zotac, also ja.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Orange, wenn ihr n board mit orangenem pcb kennt - - - > her damit



Abit-Boards waren i.d.R. orange. Leider aber haben die aufgegeben.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] ganz klar "schwarz"...

greetz und Gute Nacht


----------



## Shady (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] schwarz
[x] blau

Wobei ich rote PCBs auch schön find.


----------



## boss3D (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[X] Schwarz
[X] Rot

Gegen blaue PCBs habe ich sowieso eine Aversion, aber am aller wenigsten gefallen mir die grünen PCBs. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mexxim (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Also farbmäßig find ich die gigabyte-boards immer grottenhässlich, dieses Blau, neeee^^

[x] Schwarz
-> gefällt mir immernoch am besten, alles andere is i.wie zu bunt...wenn aber der ganze compi drauf abgestimmt ist siehts vllt auch nich schlecht aus 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Ich hab nun ein paar Bilder eingefügt die als Beispiel zu den Farben dienen sollen.


----------



## Seven (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Schwarz

und 

[x] Weiß

kp aber i-wie finde ich Weiß geil  aber Schwarz bleibt bei mir an erster Stelle


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Absolut scheiss egal welches Farbe es hat.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Mein absoluter lieblingslack für leiterplatinen : 

Peters SD2954  Blau Transparent  
Peters SD 2841 HAL/R  Carbon Schwarz 

Ich komm aus der Leiterplatinen fertigung beruflich daher die "fachausdrücke" sorry  

PS : Es gibt kein pink, das wirkt nur pink weil das Rot durchsichtiger lack ist und in verbindung mit Kupfer wirkt das Pink.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*



dfence schrieb:


> Mein absoluter lieblingslack für leiterplatinen :
> 
> Peters SD2954  Blau Transparent
> Peters SD 2841 HAL/R  Carbon Schwarz
> ...



Bist du bei einer Firma die man hier im Forum kennen könnte? ^^


----------



## Kaktus (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Im grunde egal, da ich niemals ein Gehäuse mit Window haben werde (Schüttel) aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte.... ganz klar Weiß.


----------



## Equilibrium (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Black is Beautiful

da vollkommen neutral und überall passend!


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Bist du bei einer Firma die man hier im Forum kennen könnte? ^^



Jain, ich hab für Firmen div Platinen überarbeitet und Gelayoutet die definitiv jeder kennt, ursprünglich war ich bei der Firma Q-PRINT bzw Q-PCB 
Dort hab ich unter anderem z.b die SD-Ram und DDR Ram Platinen daten für Infineon bearbeitet und dafür gesorgt das die mit 1A qualität aus der fertigung kommen. 
Bin aber nicht mehr bei der firma Q-Print ich mach jetz nur noch nebenbei CAD Layouts für Privatleuts.


----------



## Ratty0815 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[X]Schwarz
[X]Weiß 

Finde das sind die stimmigsten Farben und die sich zu den meisten Farbkomies in Casemoddingbereich eignen.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Weiß,
Das is ja mal voll der Hammer. Hoffentlich gibts bald nen gutes AM3 Board mit nem weißen PCB!!


----------



## lvr (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Schwarz
[x] Blau
[x] Rot


----------



## pc-samurai (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Also da ich bis jetzt : DFI, Foxconn, ECS, ASUS und zum Schluß drei MoBo`s von Gigabyte gekauft hatte muss ich sagen, das ich drei Farben hammer finde:

Schwarz

Rot

und das von mir umbenannte "GIGABYTE-BLAU"

(Aber ansonsten fände ich mal ein komplett weißes PCB nicht schlecht mit roten Ram Slots und dunkel blauen  PCIExpress Slots und dezent schwarz verchromten Heatpipes^^mmmmmmmm..lecker..lecker.. ich glaub ich muss mal schnell irgendwo hin)

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## Octopoth (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Schwarz

Gefällt mir immer noch am Besten


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Pink xD
Sonst schwarz, blau gefällt mir aber auch ganz gut ,natürlich nicht das hässliceh blau von Gigabreit ,aber ansonsten ....


----------



## CroCop86 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x]Schwarz
[x]Blau
[x]Pink ^^

Pink wär scho ma ne geile sache ^^ aber am liebsten dann doch schwarz  passt am besten zu mir


----------



## kalgani (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

schwarz, weiss, orange, purpur

wobei ein richtig schönes rot auch nett ausschaut.
und ein wirklich oranges board hab ich noch nciht gesehen.

dieses dünnschiss braun von asus ist bei mir *kein* orange!
auch nicht das rostfarbene abit!

die ram-slot der DFI DK serie sind orange


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Ich finde schwarze, blaue und rote PCB's am schönsten.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Schwarz | Bin aber auch für andere offen.


----------



## Neoar (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x] Schwarz oder Blau ganz klar


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

ich steh total auf weiße pcbs  finds so schade dasses nur das purecrossfire von sapphire in weiß gibt. dass da kein hersteller ma ansetzt wundert mich, kosten die farben denn unterschiedlich viel?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Ja die Farben kosten unterschiedlich viel, da diese auch verschiedene eigenschaften haben, und diese auch noch zulässig sein müssen. Dann kommts nochmal auf die verarbeitung an also mit welchen verfahren man die lacke auftragen kann. 
Standart lacke sind eigentlich mittlerweile Grün und Blau zumindest werden diese am meisten genuzt. 
Es gäb für Modder noch viel interesantere lacke, wie z.b UV aktive fluoreszierende lacke, matte lacke, glänzende lacke. 

Aber alles eine frage des geldes, wobei ma auch sagen muss wenn ne großserie von platinen gemacht werden soll, dann wird auch in großen mengen der Lack gekauft was es wieder bisl billiger macht bei Sonderlacken. Und es kommt drauf an was die fertigung für einen Lack als Standart hat, z.b in tschechien bevorzugt Blau, und Indien standart grün. Generell alles was nicht standart ist kostet mehr geld, da der produktionsablauf geringfügig geändert werden muss. 

Ist nen ziemlich aufwendig und komplizierter hintergrund was die auswahl der farbe bei ner PCB in der massenfertigung angeht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*



dfence schrieb:


> Ja die Farben kosten unterschiedlich viel, da diese auch verschiedene eigenschaften haben, und diese auch noch zulässig sein müssen. Dann kommts nochmal auf die verarbeitung an also mit welchen verfahren man die lacke auftragen kann.
> Standart lacke sind eigentlich mittlerweile Grün und Blau zumindest werden diese am meisten genuzt.
> Es gäb für Modder noch viel interesantere lacke, wie z.b UV aktive fluoreszierende lacke, matte lacke, glänzende lacke.
> 
> ...



Ist weiß denn besonders teuer, da es so selten jemand nutzt?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Jep weis ist in der Regel immer bisl teurer, das liegt einmal daran das die Farbe eben ne Sonderfarbe ist, und zweitens weil bei weisen Lack, der bestückungsdruck logischerweise nicht standart weis sein kann, sondern dann eben Schwarz oder Gelb z.b und das ist ebenfalls sonderlack.

So kommt beim weisen lack nochmal der aufpreis für den anderen bestückungsdruck dazu kommt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Ist Weiß auch teurer als Rot, Schwarz, etc?
Kannst du uns grobe Zahlen nennen, um wie viel ein ATX-Mainboard teurer wird, wenn man es in einer der anderen Farbe als Grün herstellen will? 

Wenn wir schonmal einen Experten hier haben, muss ich dich doch auch ausquetschen.


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Schwarze hab ich zurzeit massig verbaut.

Das weiße Sapphire (?) macht natürlich auch was her, besonders im Kontrast zu den Bauteilen...


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

also mir ham die MSIs früher gut gefalln, das schwarz kommt mir mittlerweile einfallslos vor... jeder hersteller färbt seine High End Platinen schwarz, früher wusst ma wenigstens: Rot=MSI, Orange=Abit, Gold=Asus, Blau=Gigabyte, Grün=Epox un Violett=Elitegroup un heut nurnoch schwarz^^


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Nana, Gigabyte ham noch immer ihr grauenhaftes Blau^^


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

@GR Thunderstorm, puh so einfach lässt sich das nicht sagen oder ausrechnen, da zählen viele Faktoren wie ich schon sagte. 
Bei Q-Print war es so das man auf mehrere Fertigungen zurückgreifen kann die Weltweit verteilt sind, nd wie gesagt die eine fertigung hat Blau als Standart die andere Grün usw. Je nachdem welche Farbe und eigenschaft die dann haben soll wird die eben in den dafür spezialisierten fertigungen ohne aufpreis produziert.  
Bei weis bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, bisher hab ich von über 5000 platinen die ich bearbeitet hab keine einzige weiße dabei gehabt, von daher was speziel weiß angeht hab ich kaum infos, müst ich mal bisl in den unterlagen wühlen. 

So Generell aber wird der Lötstoplack aufpreis so 20% vom Platinenpreis ausmachen. 
So ne ATX Platine 4 lagen Multilayer wird wohl so 15-25€ rum kosten, reine produktionskosten. 
Aber das lässt sich schwer sagen das sind einfach viele viele faktoren, z.b die Form, die anzahl der bohrungen, die größe der bohrungen, die oberflächen behandlung, die Kupferdicke, dicke des Lötstoplacks, Resist lage, und und und, und je nachdem wie groß die Serien sind müssen auch die Chemikalien für das entwickeln des Lötstoplacks und das ätzen des Kupfers gewechselt werden um keine verunreinigung zu bekommen.
Dann hat man auch noch Setup kosten die einmalig sind.  Z.b erstellung der Photoplots für den Lötstoplack, evt die erstellung eines siebes wenns per Rakel aufgetragen wird usw. 

So einfach ausm stehgreif da nen preis zu nennen ist nicht möglich leider.  

Aber wie gesagt rechne mal so mit 20€ produktionskosten für eine Platine davon dann ca 20% des Platinenpreises als aufpreis. Das ganze dann in der großserie von 50000stk. 
Da kommen schon einige kosten zusammen.


----------



## kevinl (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[X] Schwarz
[X] Blau

gefallen mir am besten. Hätte ich die Wahl würde ich Schwarz bevorzugen.


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

des weiß is ja ma hamageil, ansonsten eher blau oder schwarz


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Ich finde Schwarz ist eine schöne Farbe da sie mit vielen Farben Harmoniert wie z.B. schwarz und grün oder mit rot oder auch weiß.
Deshalb finde ich Schwarz als PCB am schönsten, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Mehrfachauswahl, wenn es darum geht, welche mein Favorit ist? 

Schwarz > Rot > Blau > Grün > Braun (bspsweise MSI oder preiswerte Asus Boards)


----------



## Deadhunter (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

hmm bin mal ehrlich. 

Mir total würstchen hauptsache die graka hat dampf 

ob meine GTX 275 schwarz oder pink ist ist mir rilli 

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

schwarz ,das passt überall und rot ,sowie blau in einigen fällen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Weißes PCB herrscht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Weiß hat was, aber eigentlich fast nur für Casemodder mit entsprechendem Thema. Sonst schwarz und als großer Gigabyte Fan natürlich blau


----------



## -NTB- (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x]schwarz


weiß ist auch geil!!!


 pink und gelb sind


----------



## Nico88 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

also gelb und gigabyte blau gehen gar nicht- würde mir nie ein entsprechendes board holen!
für mich gibts nur schwarz, weiß und rot ^^


----------



## Nico88 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

sry für den schreibfehler


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

blau is ganz gut oder auch violett zum teil wenns aber eher so ein dunkleres und nicht so sattes vio ist ...


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

ich vermisse weißes pcb, ich liebe blau oder weiß


----------



## mapLayer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

also 
Ein schwarzes Gehäuse (innen schwarz) mit weißem pcb auf graka und mainboard und weißem pcgh netzteil sowie weißen lüftern
das wär mal richtig fett
oder halt anderstrum


----------



## Fate T.H (8. April 2010)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

[x]mir egal

Meinetwegen könnten die auch kariert sein oder knallbunt.
Sehe die sachen eh nicht da kein Window vorhanden ist und auch keins rein kommt.


----------



## FTS (8. April 2010)

*AW: Welche PCB-Farben mögt ihr am ehesten?*

Also mir ist da schwarz am liebsten . Besitze aber derzeit nur Anderes


----------

